# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  KELO Serum Bust Up opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest to serum, które nawilża i pielęgnuje skórę biustu, szyi oraz dekoltu. Czy ktoś z Was uzywał tego kosmetyku? Jest warty ceny, koszt ok. 59zł za 15 saszetek. Zastanawiam się nad kupnem.
Czekam na opinie.

----------


## myleria

próbowałam tego produktu i serum ujędrniającego eveline. moim zdaniem oba produkty równie skuteczne i bardzo efektywne. ujędrnienie 100%  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosuję same tabletki Bust Up od joyusa.eu. Nie wiedziałam, że jest jeszcze serum tej firmy, na pewno je zakupię, gdyż z efektów jestem mega zadowolona.

----------

